# Acana Making Changes



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the news about Acana Wild Prairie. We've been expecting changes. Not sure what we're going to be doing.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I ordered two bags of Wild Prairie at Chewy.com. After reviewing the new formula, I suspect we will switch to the new made in the USA formula.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I saw something on this. This is the first step for the food to be available at big box stores.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

They will now be using fish from the Atlantic. Orijen will be changing in the fall.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Catfish is a change in the wrong direction for me. Not a health-promoting fish.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I suspect that we will see these new formulas selling at a very inflated price for very meciocre formulas. Make no mistake - the protein will be primarily coming from the red lentils, green lentils, green peas, yellow peas chickpeas and pinto beans . . . not from meat. As a vegetarian, I frequently eat all of the ingredients I listed for my protein sources. I would prefer my dogs consume a higher meat-based formula. I have to believe that many classic 26/16 grain inclusive formulas would be a better value.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm very disappointed in Acana!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Regarding the peas and lentils, human and canine bodies break foods apart anyway and then use the amino acids from any digestible source to build exactly the protein and other nutrients needed by the particular species. We (and they) obviously must take in the necessary amino acids in some form. The Acana formulas do provide all the amino acids needed. 

We're going to keep buying Acana Singles Duck and Pear, and also try the new Acana Heritage. I'm not happy with the inclusion of catfish in so many of their formulas, but we can simply avoid those. 

I am disappointed with the move from Canada to Kentucky because Acana does include the plants and animals that are locally available in their foods, and I prefer the fish and plants found in Canada to those found in Kentucky, but I'm willing to give them a try.

On a personal note, we ourselves have had good results from been going along with the recommendation of our health-care provider (Kaiser Permanente) and sticking to whole, plant-based foods, and excluding from our diet meat, eggs, dairy products, and processed foods, but we recognize that dogs have different requirements and preferences than humans. However, our dogs are also doing well with part of their diet coming from a plant-based food.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

It seems they will have two types of fish based. Fresh water and Atlantic. I just bought another bag of Pacifica as the Atlantic is not available yet.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My pups are on Acana Singles Duck & Pear right now, and they are doing very well on this food. I hope the new version is as good, but they have a rotation of foods...so I can drop ACANA if there are issues with the new USA based dog food in the future


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

I think it is very wise to question and look closely at companies that historically have provided quality products, but move and change things and then raise prices because they new product is supposedly superior to the old one. Sometimes true, often not. Far too often the quest for better earnings pushes the issue of quality to the side. I think it is bad business, but then I'm retired so my vote don't count.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder if this change will happen in Canada too? I currently feed my dog Acana Wild Prairie.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a small bag of Heritage Meats made in the Kentucky plant. I bought it yesterday. I was reading up on the plant and basically the foods coming out of the Kentucky plant will be much better quality than the Canadian foods. They won't have to cook for so long and at as high a temperature as the the Canadian made foods. The plant in Kentucky is really state of the art. Also, the foods wont have the risk of heat damage being shipped so far or being stuck on the trucks waiting for customs and FDA.

The quality of the food I bought is very high from a production standpoint, the palatability is incredible and it has no chicken ingredients at all, not even chicken fat. 

It was not even that expensive compared to the other foods, far less than Fromm for example. 29% protein is more than sufficient in the Heritage Line.

There is another line above Heritage but I doubt it will be worth the money.

Heritage based on what I can see with a cold turkey switch looks like a winner.

http://acana.com/our-foods/dog-foods/?lang=usa

Here is the whole line.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob S. said:


> I have a small bag of Heritage Meats made in the Kentucky plant. I bought it yesterday. I was reading up on the plant and basically the foods coming out of the Kentucky plant will be much better quality than the Canadian foods. They won't have to cook for so long and at as high a temperature as the the Canadian made foods. The plant in Kentucky is really state of the art. Also, the foods wont have the risk of heat damage being shipped so far or being stuck on the trucks waiting for customs and FDA.
> 
> The quality of the food I bought is very high from a production standpoint, the palatability is incredible and it has no chicken ingredients at all, not even chicken fat.
> 
> ...


This is good news to hear, and I'll get the new USA made Duck & Pear for my pups. They are on the current version now, and I'm looking forward to supporting more USA made products too


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

The main thing I have noticed with the changes are that they are using catfish meal instead of their previous variety of fish meal. I'm still going through the differences but that is the first difference that has jumped out at me.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

siulongluiy said:


> The main thing I have noticed with the changes are that they are using catfish meal instead of their previous whitefish meal. I'm still going through the differences but that is the first difference that has jumped out at me.


Is catfish not as good as the whitefish meal you think?

I'm going to be buying the ACANA Heritage Freshwater Fish Formula food next, and I will see how it goes with the new USA made product. The dogs are on FROMM right now, and I rotate every three months different formulas and brands. ACANA, and FROMM are my main foods choices right now.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Is catfish not as good as the whitefish meal you think?
> 
> I'm going to be buying the ACANA Heritage Freshwater Fish Formula food next, and I will see how it goes with the new USA made product. The dogs are on FROMM right now, and I rotate every three months different formulas and brands. ACANA, and FROMM are my main foods choices right now.


I'm not too sure, the catfish meal in the other lines (not the fish one) seems to have replaced any previous fish meal that they had. Not certain about their nutritional value, but catfish are bottom feeders and to me, this may not be the greatest.

I too have my buddy rotate between Acana and Fromm =)

I rotate every bag, which is around 3 months!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

siulongluiy said:


> I'm not too sure, the catfish meal in the other lines (not the fish one) seems to have replaced any previous fish meal that they had. Not certain about their nutritional value, but catfish are bottom feeders and to me, this may not be the greatest.
> 
> I too have my buddy rotate between Acana and Fromm =)
> 
> I rotate every bag, which is around 3 months!


Wow one bag lasts you 3 months? That's a long time, and I wish it was the same for me haha. Each 26 pound bag lasts me one month, but I have three dogs. A Golden, Brittany and a Pomeranian so food does not last long around here 

I see what you are saying about the catfish, and I'll see how well the dogs do on the new Heritage Freshwater Fish Formula next month


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I believe the past Acana Pacifica is closer to the new Acana Wild Atlantic.
Is the Heritage a lower priced food? I haven't shopped for it yet as I'm still working on a bag of Pacifica.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> I believe the past Acana Pacifica is closer to the new Acana Wild Atlantic.
> Is the Heritage a lower priced food? I haven't shopped for it yet as I'm still working on a bag of Pacifica.


It might be, but it's not that much cheaper than the others tho


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Wow one bag lasts you 3 months? That's a long time, and I wish it was the same for me haha. Each 26 pound bag lasts me one month, but I have three dogs. A Golden, Brittany and a Pomeranian so food does not last long around here
> 
> I see what you are saying about the catfish, and I'll see how well the dogs do on the new Heritage Freshwater Fish Formula next month


haha yeaaa Oatmeal isn't a heavy eater, he's been on the same amount for a few years now (he's 5 next month) and his weight is a healthy 60-65lbs =)

Kinda glad he only eats what he eats =P


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

siulongluiy said:


> haha yeaaa Oatmeal isn't a heavy eater, he's been on the same amount for a few years now (he's 5 next month) and his weight is a healthy 60-65lbs =)
> 
> Kinda glad he only eats what he eats =P


Yeah I bet haha. I would save a lot of money if my bags of food lasted three months. But, I'm going to start cooking home food to reduce the cost of pet foods. 

One, it will be better for them and I can buy meats in bulk when they are on sale. I think it will work out in the long term


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I will NOT be feeding my dog the new Acana manufactured in Kentucky.

The ingredients are NOT the same no matter what they call the new stuff.

Looks like I will be switching food.......can anybody recommend a good kibble?
I may just go back to feeding raw 100% of the time.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have not made a change as of yet. Acana Wild Prairie continues to be available from Chewy.com.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

goldenca said:


> I will NOT be feeding my dog the new Acana manufactured in Kentucky.
> 
> The ingredients are NOT the same no matter what they call the new stuff.
> 
> ...


My pups are doing awesome on the new Kentucky made food, and I have no issues with it so far. 

Their poops are better than before, and I'm happy with the new lines from the USA etc.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I fed two large bags of this Acana food and it isn't worth the money IMO.

I have given up on kibble and went back to Abady M&S. It is a dry food but not kibble. I used it for years and years. It is a unprocessed granular food.

This was my favorite until I had trouble getting it close by but I found a groomer that has it. The company has no locator on its website so one day I called and 5 miles away there was a retailer. Large boxes still made fresh and delivered each week.

This stuff is the bees knees. I get 7 weeks out of each 38lb box.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Melfice said:


> My pups are doing awesome on the new Kentucky made food, and I have no issues with it so far.
> 
> Their poops are better than before, and I'm happy with the new lines from the USA etc.


I am glad your pups are fine so far with the new Kentucky food.....but I will NOT be feeding my dog Acana anymore.....things change over time...and it is time to go back to feeding raw.....or begin homemade recipes.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

So many dogs and some cats have had trouble with the new formulas and I hate catfish as a food source. I am going to switch off as soon as my store is out of the Canadian formula. It sucks as it is still being made they just won't sell it here in the US anymore. Everyone keeps requesting it on facebook. I might have to drive across the border and buy it


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Altairss said:


> So many dogs and some cats have had trouble with the new formulas and I hate catfish as a food source. I am going to switch off as soon as my store is out of the Canadian formula. It sucks as it is still being made they just won't sell it here in the US anymore. Everyone keeps requesting it on facebook. I might have to drive across the border and buy it


Put names on a dartboard and the first one you hit buy. Kibble is Kibble is Kibble. 

Too many people fall for the marketing. The vast majority of ingredients in the finished food are the same from brand to brand.

However, if I went back to kibble I would feed Dr. Tim's.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Rob S. said:


> I fed two large bags of this Acana food and it isn't worth the money IMO.
> 
> I have given up on kibble and went back to Abady M&S. It is a dry food but not kibble. I used it for years and years. It is a unprocessed granular food.
> 
> ...


Do you believe Abady prevents hip dysphasia?


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

artbuc said:


> Do you believe Abady prevents hip dysphasia?


Dunno but Abady never made that statement. The statement was made by Fidelco the guide dog association that mandates use of the food. There is a letter on the website with the results from its breeding program. I do think a lot of problems are due to the way kibble is made and how the protein is damaged as well as all the fiber.

The food is incredible and I am so happy to get it again.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Rob S. said:


> Dunno but Abady never made that statement. The statement was made by Fidelco the guide dog association that mandates use of the food. There is a letter on the website with the results from its breeding program. I do think a lot of problems are due to the way kibble is made and how the protein is damaged as well as all the fiber.
> 
> The food is incredible and I am so happy to get it again.


Yes, Abady does make this claim. Here is a quote from their website:

"WHAT CAUSES HIP DYSPLASIA - a woefully inadequate level of nutrition.

How do we know that nutrition is at fault? Other than the fact that hip dysplasia can be prevented through the judicious feeding of Abady products, hip dysplasia along with the other conditions listed in the title of this article, have reached pandemic levels and are on the increase. Since no one is breeding for these faults, if anything, people are trying unsuccessfully to breed against them, these conditions cannot be genetic. They are not breed-specific either, since all breeds are affected. Environment is not a consideration, since dogs all over the country exhibit the same symptoms. The only factor remaining is the food supply and the uniform level of nutrition that it delivers. This should come as no surprise since the majors set the price parameters and everyone scrambles to produce products within or close to those margins."


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

You are cherry picking because just above that on the website is the information about Fidelco. Here is the letter from the website. BTW, every company that markets Large Breed Puppy food makes a similar claim but not based on anything. I don't think its fair to criticize Abady for this.

*"Roberta Kaman 

Vice-President and Director of 

Operations and Animal Husbandry 

Fidelco Guide Dog Foundation Inc. 

Bloomfield, CT 

To Whom It May Concern, 

We have been using various Abady Foods at the Fidelco Guide Dog Foundation Inc. for twenty years on both our adult breeding stock and our puppies. In that period, as Mr. Abady, President of The Robert Abady Dog Food Company Ltd. anticipated, we eliminated hip dysplasia from our canine colony. In fact the hips on our German Shepherd’s breeding stock are text-book perfect as are the hips on all the puppies under our total control. Of the approximately two thousand puppies we have placed in foster homes for socialization, ninety percent are dysplasia free and only ten percent evidenced it mildly. We attribute this to, possibly, our lack of rigid feeding control over these particular puppies that are placed in foster homes. Prior to using Abady, fifty percent of our puppies developed hip dysplasia, some of it severe, even crippling. Prior to using Abady we fed National brands. 

I can say with certainty that in our experience, the proper combination of Abady foods when fed as directed, will not only prevent hip dysplasia but develop thoroughly sound animals. 

I might add that in twenty years of feeding Abady foods to our German Shepherd colony, we have not experienced any incidence of bloat or torsion. 

Out of gratitude to the Abady Company and to Mr. Abady personally, I give my permission to the Abady Company to use this statement as needed."*


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Rob S. said:


> You are cherry picking because just above that on the website is the information about Fidelco. Here is the letter from the website. BTW, every company that markets Large Breed Puppy food makes a similar claim but not based on anything. I don't think its fair to criticize Abady for this.
> 
> *"Roberta Kaman
> 
> ...


I am not criticizing or cherry picking. I am asking because I respect your opinion and want to feed the best available food. Right now I feed Dr Tim's Kinesis. The Fidelco letter is not mentioned in the article I quoted nor is it in the website link. Maybe I am looking at the wrong website but it appears to,be the official website.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Just did a super quick browse on the ingredients with comparing Canadian and American formulas in mind. There is indeed a difference! The formulas in Canada don't include catfish and the new Classics line looks pretty promising!

For us here in Canada - the change might be a good one!!! =)


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

One of my dogs is on Acana Ranchlands formula, which is now being phased out and replaced with Appalachian Ranch formula. The new formula is different in several ways, but the ingredients still seem very high quality to me. The big difference now seems to be price. They went from $87 per 28.6lb bag to $81 per 25lb bag. That equates to a $0.20/lb increase in price, or about a 6% increase. Also, the KCal content is gone down slightly from 3515Kcal/kg to 3405/kg- a 3% decrease in calorie density - so I need to feed 3% more. So essentially, feeding costs are going up by nearly 10%. 

Here are the ingredients of each. 

Acana Ranchlands (Canada)

Deboned beef, beef meal, green peas, deboned lamb, lamb meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, herring oil, ﬁeld beans, red lentils, salmon meal, deboned bison, beef liver, lamb liver, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre, whole apples, whole pears, yams, whole pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach greens, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary.

* ACANA’s whitefish meal contains wild-caught cod, pollock, sole, flounder and halibut.

Acana Appalachian Ranch (USA)

Deboned beef*, deboned pork*, deboned lamb*, lamb meal, beef meal, pork meal, whole green peas, red lentils, pinto beans, beef liver*, beef fat, catfish meal, chickpeas, green lentils, whole yellow peas, deboned bison*, whole catfish*, herring oil, sun-cured alfalfa, natural pork flavor, beef tripe*, lamb tripe*, lamb liver*, pork liver*, beef kidney*, pork kidney*, pork cartilage*, dried kelp, whole pumpkin*, whole butternut squash*, kale*, spinach*, mustard greens*, collard greens*, turnip greens*, carrots*, Red Delicious apples*, Bartlett pears*, freeze-dried beef liver, freeze-dried lamb liver, freeze-dried pork liver*, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, zinc proteinate, mixed tocopherols (preservative), chicory root, turmeric, sarsaparilla root, althea root, rosehips, juniper berries, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium animalis fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We've had to stop feeding Acana and Orijen anyway, since we've finally realized that my Summit has been suffering from very bad food allergies for several months. We thought his condition was due to something else. We're going to California Naturals Grain-free limited ingredient for now.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> We've had to stop feeding Acana and Orijen anyway, since we've finally realized that my Summit has been suffering from very bad food allergies for several months. We thought his condition was due to something else. We're going to California Naturals Grain-free limited ingredient for now.



What is he allergic to?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago we were not able to purchase Wild Prairie for the first time. I usually order a new bag when we open the bag on hand. We have been using Chewy.com as our supplier. Free shipping and product arrives in two days. The new formula is called "Meadowland" and comes in a 25 pound bag, which is 3 pounds smaller the the WP. Price is about the same. We are mixing it 50/50 with the Wild Prairie. So far, no problems. It is lower in calories that WP, but we are feeding the same amount. For Max, that is 1.5 cups twice per day plus maybe a quarter cup or so in the evening for a snack. The Meadowland formula is darker in color and the kibble is smaller than the WP.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> A couple of weeks ago we were not able to purchase Wild Prairie for the first time. I usually order a new bag when we open the bag on hand. We have been using Chewy.com as our supplier. Free shipping and product arrives in two days. The new formula is called "Meadowland" and comes in a 25 pound bag, which is 3 pounds smaller the the WP. Price is about the same. We are mixing it 50/50 with the Wild Prairie. So far, no problems. It is lower in calories that WP, but we are feeding the same amount. For Max, that is 1.5 cups twice per day plus maybe a quarter cup or so in the evening for a snack. The Meadowland formula is darker in color and the kibble is smaller than the WP.


How has Max been on the new formula?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Melfice said:


> How has Max been on the new formula?


We are almost finished with the 50/50 mix. We had two full bags. So far, Max has been fine, with no problems. We should begin with 100% of the new formula next week.


----------

